# help ID,  NUjO1



## pkokich (Mar 9, 2004)

The bottle is a clear flask,10cm's wide and 12 tall with seams running to the top the word NUjO1 {NU and O are underlined} is embosed across the front.On the base in what apears to be a pontil is a dimond with an I inside it and a 7 outside the pontil.
 Any one help cheers.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 9, 2004)

If there's a seam running all the way up, it's a ABM bottle (machine made) the diamond symbol is a trade mark for Diamond Glass, 1924 - present. You might want to check your library for a book on bottles to geta better idea of a pontil mark. Or better yet, check out the links for this site - there's a great deal of good information and pictures out there! Good luck with your hunt


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Mar 10, 2004)

hey pkokich, i think this is the bottle you have i do not no what it is either. i dug mine in q.l.d. australia. buy for now ken[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 10, 2004)

Now that I see the picture, I've seen that bottle in my digs at newer sites before. I passed on it because its not something I'm normally interested in. If you look again at the embossing, I think you'll agree that that's a i not a 1. Read it phonetically and it seems to say "New JOY" - sounds like toilet water or cologne?


----------



## pkokich (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks heaps ,thats the bottle .What a good site this is ,I will have to get a camera when i sell my boat.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 10, 2004)

NUJOL is a mineral oil laxative which is still available in Canada, though not in the USA apparently.

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 10, 2004)

I guess if it relieves constipation, you would be more 'joyful' than you were before you took it! No - I don't think I've seen it locally sold, but being here (Maine) perhaps the ones I've seen were smuggled across the nearby border.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2004)

I've found those bottles on army camps here in Victoria,  they are not very old maybe 1930's-40's.   Interesting to know they are a laxative, I always thought they where an aftershave (would not go well under the armpits [:'(] [] ).


----------



## woody (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, I've found these before in New Hampshire and was always curious about what it may have been.
 I thought it may have been a cosmetic bottle, also.
 Didn't look old enough to keep, though.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Mar 15, 2004)

hey all, i found the bottle in a 1940s dump with heaps of crown seal soft drink bottles. i am not into crown seals so i gave them to a fellow collecter. by for now ken[]


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi All
 I have one the same, I actually thought it was a reasonably modern moisturiser. 
 Regards
 Kim


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all,

 Think I solved the mystery on this bottle. "Nujol" was mineral oil it was produced by Standard Oil Co. Got this info between Digger O'dell and Google searches. Dates from 1920"s on. Some one sent in a picture of the same bottle in 2004 to Digger O'dell. Hope this helps.

 Cliff


----------



## steffiexxweffie (Jul 28, 2010)

I found this same bottle a few weeks ago washed up on long beach, long island, new york.  I was coming in from the water when i tripped on it.  i brought it home because my mom collects sea glass.  Thats really cool to know how old it is. =]


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 28, 2010)

TRY GOOGLING NUJOL THERE IS A STORY ABOUT IT BEING A QUACK MEDICINE , CURE FOR CANCER THAT I BELIEVE ONE ANCESTOR OF THE ROCKEFELLERS CREATED FROM, OIL, JUST OIL CHECK IT OUT ITS PRETTY INTERESTING...


----------

